# irish life investment negative growth



## rproycon (24 Jul 2012)

Hi all,
Irish Life investment plan regular bonus save € 564 per month coming up to two years now and Negative growth again, same as last year. told them last year i would go to second year and review then.
I need an alternative investment plan. idea is for minimum of five years starting sept 2010, now two years later i'm worse off then if i had put the money under my mattress !


----------



## Kerry Gooner (24 Jul 2012)

What are funds invested in


----------



## LDFerguson (24 Jul 2012)

Kerry Gooner said:


> What are funds invested in


 
...and what are the charges?


----------



## irishlife (25 Jul 2012)

Hi rproycon, can you pm us your details and we will get someone to contact you and talk through your options?


----------



## rproycon (26 Jul 2012)

Hi,it's the select bonussave. Consenus Fund series B and Consensus Equity fund Series B. It's divided equally between the two.


----------



## mercman (26 Jul 2012)

irishlife said:


> can you pm us your details and we will get someone to contact you and talk through your options?



Congratulations. A Financial Provider that is prepared to assist clients rather than run for the hills and to confuse issues further.

Well done Irish Life.


----------



## Kerry Gooner (26 Jul 2012)

mercman said:


> Congratulations. A Financial Provider that is prepared to assist clients rather than run for the hills and to confuse issues further.
> 
> Well done Irish Life.


Or an attempt to pacify a customer and stop them disclosing anything negative about their performance.


----------



## rproycon (26 Jul 2012)

Hi all,
I'm thrilled your all thrilled by Irish Life getting involved, but I'm still looking for your suggestions, I.L. will obviously still try and keep me in their "family"


----------



## LDFerguson (27 Jul 2012)

LDFerguson said:


> ...and what are the charges?


 
This is very relevant to this type of plan.


----------



## Rory Gillen (20 Aug 2012)

I operate a regular investment portfolio on the gillenmarket's website. Each month I physically buy a stock or fund from the list of stocks and funds covered on the website. I keep costs to the absolute minimum, I search out value and reduce risk to a minimum. The portfolio is almost three years old. The idea is that all subscribers can follow it if they wish. Regular investing is for everyone but buying value with low risk every time you invest is important. It is also a great way to learn and can be enjoyable and even a hobby for some. 

Using a low-cost, online broker keeps costs to a minimum. Using listed funds rather than the higher cost unit-linked funds also keeps costs low and the administration involved in dealing with listed funds and stocks is so much less onerous. If that sounds interesting to you, then we do a 1-month trial on the website for €5, and you get the choice to opt out before full payment due if the offering is not for you.

*Rory Gillen*


----------

